# NetworkManager 0.8.2 łączenie z siecią 3G.

## m.levvy

Witam,

sprzęt: ThinkPad x200, ericsoon f3507g, jądro 2.6.35

Łączenie działa przez wvdial

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mink lewy # wvdial on
> 
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61
> ...

 

Na konfigu takim:wvdial.conf

Natomiast jak chcę to samo zrobić przez NetworkManagera za pomocą apletu gnoma:

Pokręci pokręci ikonką i znika.

Oto log: *Quote:*   

> Dec 13 22:09:24 Mink NetworkManager[2079]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...
> 
> Dec 13 22:09:24 Mink NetworkManager[2079]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...
> 
> Dec 13 22:09:24 Mink NetworkManager[2079]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 13 22:58:59 Mink NetworkManager[2037]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) starting connection 'iPlus connection'
> 
> Dec 13 22:58:59 Mink NetworkManager[2037]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)
> ...

 

Przeczyściłem gconfa odpowiedzialnego za ustawienia NetworkManagera i nic.

Kompilowałem networkmanager z opcjami dhclient lub dhcpcd, rekompilowałem dhcpcd i dalej nic.

Dlaczego tak się dzieje, bug w NM ?

Po nieudanej próbie połączenia lapka od 3g mryga tak jakby było połączenie, ale nie ma w ifconfig nie ma połaczenia ppp.

O co chodzi ?

----------

## Jacekalex

A możesz mi wyjaśnić, dlaczego próbujesz użyć Network Managera?

Bo bardziej spier* programów, niż NetworkManager i PulseAudio nie widziałem, przez 3 lata na Linuxie.

Około 7,980,000 wyników (0,22 s) 

Dosiego roku  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> A możesz mi wyjaśnić, dlaczego próbujesz użyć Network Managera?
> 
> Bo bardziej spier* programów, niż NetworkManager i PulseAudio nie widziałem, przez 3 lata na Linuxie.
> 
> Około 7,980,000 wyników (0,22 s) 
> ...

 

ciekawostka

----------

